# Posthornschnecke



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Seit ca. 2 Wochen habe ich meinen Teich um 10 Teich- und 13 Posthornschnecken erweitert.

Die Teichschnecks habe ich seit dem "Auswildern" nicht mehr wiedergesehen, da sind mir die flinken und wanderfreudigen Posthornschnecken schon um einiges lieber!


Gestern am NM dann ein großer Schreck: direkt neben dem Teich lag eine  leere, blutige Posthorn-Schneckenschale !

Und eine fehlte im Teich ( wir haben gerade zuvor nach den Schneckchen geschaut ) !

Kann es sein, daß sie von Vögeln verspeißt wurde????

Ich habe kurz zuvor ein paar Vögelchen beim Baden gesehen  ( grünlich, kleine Flatterer, haben aber so gespritzt, daß ich sie nicht genau gesehen habe ) 

Sind meine anderen PHS auch von diversen Vögeln gefährdet oder werden sie normal nicht gefressen?

lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Mich hat nur gewundert, daß sich ein scheinbar so kleiner Flatterich ( ca. 12-15 cm hoch - wenn überhaupt ) so eine große Schnecke in so kurzer Zeit herausgeholt hat!

Das Schneckenhaus hat über 2cm im Durchmesser - das ist doch relativ groß -oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

hallo kuewi,

wie reiner schon sagte - der nachwuchs wird sich reichlich einstellen - irgendwann freust du dich sogar über die vögelchen welche mal den speiseplan ergänzen.

jürgen

*ps. darf ich fragen was die __ schnecken gekostet haben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Im  Dehner hätten sie für die TS € 1.90 und für die PHS € 2.90 verlangt!

Ich habe sie dann in einem Baumax erstanden, um  € 1.30 pro Stück!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

danke kuewi für die info.

... ob das eine geschäftsidee ist - teichschnecken aus eigener produktion   

ich glaube da würde sich die investition meines teiches schnell rechnen.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

und wieder eine Zwischenfrage vom WF...  fressen diese __ Schnecken denn nicht das ganze Grünzeug im Teich weg? So, wie ihre Kollegen an auch Land?

*neugierigist* cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Ja, das sollten sie eigentlich - also haben sie bei mir eine tolle Lebensaufgabe   


( oder auch nicht mit der neuen Filterung.... )


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

* Schnecken*

Hallo,

ja die lieben Schnecken im Teich. Wie die anderen vor mir schon geschrieben haben, kommt es schon mal vor, das sich ein Vogel oder ein anderes Tier das zum Teich kommt über eine Schnecke als Snak hermacht. Doch kein Problem, Schnecken wachsen und vermehren sich sehr schnell, so das der Verlust sehr schnell wieder ausgeglichen ist. Die Natur hat sich bei der raschen vermehrung schon was gedacht.

Schnecken vertilgen eigentlich Fadenalgen, Algen abgestorbenes Material im Teich. Sie sind quasi die Saúbermacher im Teich. Wenn das Nahrungsangbot einmal knapp wird, machen sich die Schnecken auch schon mal über die Teichpflanzen her. Das kommt aber selten vor.

2,90 € für eine Schnecke? Meine Fresse ups.. saftige Preise haben die. Man man man....


----------

